# Is There a Such Thing as a "Cheap" Shotgun Flashlight?



## Liquidspaceman (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like to mount a flashlight on my shotgun but it's very difficult to imagine spending 150 to 250 on a Surefire setup. No let me rephrase, that would be impossible. 

I have a mount for my shotgun. Is there any flashlight under say 60 bucks that "in your opinion" would handle the abuse of being mounted on the barrel of a shotgun? Actually it would be under the gun. No matter. 

I hate to be a cheapskate, but would a Mini-Mag LED be able to stand the abuse? I care less about lumens and all that and more about having a free hand while looking around my property.


----------



## LukeA (Mar 6, 2009)

A minimag would be utterly worthless. You want something from the Fenix TK series.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 6, 2009)

A minimag would beat itself to death, unless you used it with a kroll tailcap switch. 
If you already have the mount... What mount is it?
I have this one on my rifle and it works pretty darn good after some locktite. 
I use this in conjunction with a solarforce L2m single cell like surefire 3p with a forward clicky that I built myself.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 6, 2009)

Why not get a Surefire 6P original, yes they're $62 dollars, but they are well worth it. If you get yours at LA Police Gear you save the shipping cost and get free batteries. Plus until March 8th you can save 15%. I'd look into it if I were you.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/surefire-6p-handheld-flashlight.html


----------



## Mdinana (Mar 6, 2009)

I second the SF 6P (in an LED format). I have the 6PL, it's held up find to about 30 rounds of buck and bird shot. Haven't tried slugs with it yet, but if you're needing to shoot that many rounds, either you need a dedicated light, or better aim.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 6, 2009)

The 6P original is closer to your price range. Also rather than getting the 6PLED, you can just buy your own LED drop-in such as a Malkoff if you eventually desired.


----------



## carbine15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Malkoff plus 6p $110 
Not Cheap.
Kroll switch for minimag $5 
Very cheap


----------



## Chrontius (Mar 6, 2009)

Why not an Inova XO or T series?

There's a T1 (close range, bright, lots of flood) on the marketplace used for $38 right now.

Surefire G2? Can be had for about $36.

Edit: skip the Mini-Mag. Totally useless for a shotgun without a *good* LED dropin, which is about $20.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 6, 2009)

carbine15 said:


> Malkoff plus 6p $110
> Not Cheap.
> Kroll switch for minimag $5
> Very cheap



He doesn't need to get the Malkoff right away.


----------



## 154CM (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Bruce B (Mar 7, 2009)

154CM said:


>



That works as well


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Mar 7, 2009)

I use the Wolf Eyes 6HX on my Mossberg 500. It is excellent quality and includes a remote pressure switch and a clicky on the tailcap. Has held up to many rounds without issue.

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-140-3-8-6030 

Mark


----------



## Mdinana (Mar 7, 2009)

I hope that's a joke! I'd be real hesitant about just duct-tape, as it would seem that the flashlight would either roll or have one end shift more than the other after a round or 2.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a Fenix E20 on my Mossberg 930. I have maybe 2000 rounds through that gun after the light was installed and it appears to be fine. Need a 3/4" mount though. Another option would be a old Fenix T1. I have one Ive been meaning to sell, but I had that on the Mossberg before I went to the E20 and it survived fine as well.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 7, 2009)

Standard 6P host with Malkoff module of your choice.
The solarforce L2 host is also a good alternative, especially if you want to use an 18650 cell. its about half the price of a 6P. The OEM tailcap is a rev-clicky, but 6P switches are interchangeable. An L2 paired with a malkoff M30 and blue Trustfire 18650 cells would make a great budget setup IMHO.

FWIW, my DX11836 module has prooven to be very durable. I have dropped my 6P/11836 countless times, hard enough to gouge the tailcap, dent the bezel and crack the pyrex window. I have not heard/read of any field failures on this unit either here or on the DX forums. Considering its popularity that's quote a feat.


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Mar 7, 2009)

IMO, I would not use a rechargeable cell in a weapon light, unless you are going to use it frequently or you can remember to rotate the cell with a freshly charged one on a regular schedule.

If your shotgun is going to live in a closet or gun safe, you might just discover a partially or fully self discharged cell at a really bad time.

I prefer lithium primary cells which is one reason I went with the Wolf Eyes 2xCR123. Long shelf life. Run time on a weapon light is not an issue.

Mark


----------



## Mjolnir (Mar 7, 2009)

You could try one of the new eagletacs. The P100a2 (for AA) and the P100C2 (for cr123) are both around $40. They are supposedly shock resistant, and are designed to be used as weaponlights (or so eagletac claims). I believe Eagletac-store.com and ptsflashlights are the only 2 retailers that currently sell them.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Mar 7, 2009)

Many thanks to everyone for their suggestions. You have given me a great starting point.


----------



## Oberon (Apr 12, 2009)

For my Mossberg 500, I picked up a Streamlight TL-3 with Shockproof Xenon for $35 from Botachtactical, and found a lightmount from MidwayUSA for 1" lights for $15. Of course, then I figured out that the TL-3 is only .9", so I had to buy an adaptor for another $10. Considering a forward clickie, but not sure at the moment. Still playing. HTH.

Lights up a room with around 200 lumens, and doesn't unbalance the weapon for @$60. I'm happy.


----------



## carbine15 (Apr 13, 2009)

An adapter? Why not a strip of leather or something?


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 13, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> I have a mount for my shotgun. Is there any flashlight under say 60 bucks that "in your opinion" would handle the abuse of being mounted on the barrel of a shotgun?


 
I don't get it: The following are each from separate threads that you've opened:



Liquidspaceman said:


> What is the most inexpensive light, other than Maglite that you would trust your life to? [...] every flashlight under 25 bucks you can think of





Liquidspaceman said:


> What's your honest opinion on 9 LED flashlights you find at the checkout aisle at Walmart or Home Depot?
> A. Totally Worthless Junk.
> B. Junk, but somethings better than nothing.
> C. They're not as bad as you think.
> [...]





Liquidspaceman said:


> What would you recommend for an everyday carry light for around 40 bucks, less than 50 preferably.





Liquidspaceman said:


> Which of these [budget flashlights that cost 50 bucks a piece] would you choose over a maglite?





Liquidspaceman said:


> I am looking for the following in a flashlight: [...] Around 45 dollars or less. Prefer LESS than 45 and my ideal flashlight would cost 40.





Liquidspaceman said:


> So which AA flashlight would you take for under 15 bucks? [...]
> What AA cheapo China light gives the best bang for 10 to 15 bucks?


 
Regarding these two posts:
4/06/09


Liquidspaceman said:


> I still think I should get a Surefire for the sake of having one. Don't ask me why I need to have one.


04/13/09


Liquidspaceman said:


> I hate to be a cheapskate, but would a Mini-Mag LED be able to stand the abuse?


So you intend to get an expensive SF just to have one, as you have apparently decided that you don't actually need one. But one week later, you want to spend $15 on the cheapest possible flashlight to attach to a gun that you will entrust your life to?

*Compare this:*


Liquidspaceman said:


> I would like to mount a flashlight on my shotgun but it's very difficult to imagine spending 150 to 250 on a Surefire setup. No let me rephrase, that would be impossible.
> [...]
> I hate to be a cheapskate, but would a Mini-Mag LED be able to stand the abuse?


*to this:*
4/05/09


Liquidspaceman said:


> My dilemma is that I have $200 dollars worth of Budget Flashlights.


 
You're going to buy something to attach to a firearm and therefore have the ability to point it at an unidentified object to identify it to see IF it's a threat, potentially creating a deadly-force encounter, but you're trying (again) to do it as cheaply as absolutely possible, like for ~$15!!!. How much is your life worth to you, and have you actually had any defense training first?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2009)

Fenix E01 with duct tape simple, efficent, bombproof and a beam so ugly it will make your assailent hurl.


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 14, 2009)

I dont know about cheap but at least right around $100 if your good @ Ebaying. Surefire 6P original host then a Malkoff M60 or M60L (About $55 shipped if you use cpf code) and top it all off with a FM34 off Ebay for $29 shipped and now you have a thrower and a roomlight all in one and just find you a mount for the shotty(I also need to find me a mount for my 6p). And if you have a hard time finding a cheap 6P buy a solarforce L2.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 14, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> I don't get it: The following are each from separate threads that you've opened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Kestrel,

In the last few months I have become a different poster altogether. I had been a little bit enthusiastic when I first joined this forum and didn't want to spend a lot of money on a good light. I didn't even own a premium light at the time. Since then, I understand the differences between premium and regular store lights and I have since relaxed in my posting. 

You are basically digging up the past. This post was made over a month ago. I don't make posts about budget lights anymore and I certainly wouldn't attach a Maglite to my shotgun knowing what I know now. I now have a Solarforce on the end of my mossberg. It has held up very well.

And the reason you don't get it is because you are living in my past. Step into the now and let the past go. I'm sure you think yourself quite "the man" for knowing how to do a search on me. But if you actually read my newer threads as opposed to my older ones, you'd realize that I'm not even going down the "budget" route anymore and after my chat with several people on the forum including admins, I rarely make new threads at all, except to share a sentimental story or two. 

Use that time machine of yours and step into the present brother. You use the search function well but if you actually look at the dates on the posts you're referencing, they are a month after this one was made. For a guy who fancies himself a "search guru" you should know that dates mean everything. Now go cut and paste somewhere else where it makes sense. Also, the dates in your quotes are wrong. I was asking for budget lights at the beginning of March, not in April as you incorrectly quoted. Since then I have $200 bucks worth of budget flashlights and 3 premiums. And in that other thread I was stating that I should have just skipped the budget lights and got 2 good surefires. To which everyone replied that this mistake happens to a lot of people in the beginning. 

If you followed the dates of the threads, you wouldn't be as confused as you are now. This is an old thread. If you look at the top 50 threads, there are only 2 of my threads in the top 50 and both of them created over a month ago. All the stuff you're referencing is old news. 

By the way, you sure do expend a lot of energy in trying to make somebody look bad. You ought to look into why you do that. It probably goes deeper than this forum.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 14, 2009)

Liquidspaceman said:


> But if you actually read my newer threads as opposed to my older ones, you'd realize that I'm not even going down the "budget" route anymore. [...]


Yes, I've read your newer threads, specifically the one on evaluating what SureFires to purchase. A good thread, well organized and directed, with a lot of helpful suggestions, including a couple from me (IIRC, steering you away from the underperforming SF L2 - as I have one & could think of a couple better options for what you were looking for). For the aggregate of helpful suggestions from CPF'ers, you sent a big thank-you for, which I would imagine that folks appreciated.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188610
That has to set some kind of CPF record for an enthusiastic thank-you.
The great thing about this forum is that a lot of people here really do enjoy helping folks out with info - Review that thread of yours if you'd like, I put a lot of effort into posting there as well, with ~3 or so recursions following up on your subsequent posts.:thinking:


Liquidspaceman said:


> the dates in your quotes are wrong.


I see that I cited one incorrect date, for your first post in this thread. I acknowledge my mistake and apologize. My only excuse is that this thread was bumped after sitting for over a month but you had not yet added any additional or revisory information.


Liquidspaceman said:


> By the way, you sure do expend a lot of energy in trying to make somebody look bad.


I've only expended a lot of energy twice, for two people who didn't need any additional help.

My apologies for coming off strong, but this thread started like all those others, asking if there is "a such thing as a 'cheap' Shotgun flashlight" and inquiring if a $15 flashlight would work. My #1 question was how I ended my previous post:

_You're going to buy something to attach to a firearm and therefore have the ability to point it at an unidentified object to identify it to see IF it's a threat, potentially creating a deadly-force encounter, and you're still asking to do it on the cheap._

There have been a couple of threads regarding using flashlights in low-light encounters, I'll dig up a few, very interesting & informative reading.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188610
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188610 <- particularly good
I might come across other threads if I search some more, but the AMAZING thing about these above two is that they were never closed due to 'Mall Ninja' posting and other associated bunk. CPF threads that deal with self-defense have a terrible record for getting closed, which attests to the inherent hurdle that these two threads met.

Spending $250 is 'impossible', yet it sounds like you've already picked up some nice SF's for other uses, which you hadn't mentioned initially. I didn't understand your priorities, but I'd still like to listen & post suggestions, that's all. When you boil it down, these are still interesting topics.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 14, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> Yes, I've read your newer threads, specifically the one on evaluating what SureFires to purchase. A good thread, well organized, with a lot of very helpful suggestions, including a couple from me (steering you away from the underperforming L2 - as I have one, IIRC). For the helpful suggestions, you sent a big thank-you for, which I think folks did appreciate.
> 
> The dates are as follows:
> (links to follow)
> ...


 
Thanks man. No, I am far past budget lights at this point. I actually got my first surefire this week (haven't posted about it) and got a Nitecore in the works. 

I understand your concern. I have relaxed quite a bit on my multiple threads from the past. I hope you see that and at some point see me as a "reborn" poster. 

Thanks buddy.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Apr 14, 2009)

A minimag will NOT let you see around your property. I suggest a Surefire G2(can find them as low as 25 bucks on the B/S/T. With some sort of R2 drop in.


----------



## JNewell (Apr 14, 2009)

The hard nub of this whole discussion is that when you are talking about a tool to be used in a situation where the lives and physical freedom of people are involved, "cheap" is an invalid factor. Too much depends on equipment that functions fully and reliably.


----------



## conan1911 (Apr 14, 2009)

Allow me. For the record, I would say this even if I didn't work here. Somebody said it perfectly "What is your life worth?" Or, what is your family’s life worth? There are some things in life that should not be compromised on. When it comes to the security of my family I will NEVER compromise. Do not mount a flashlight, even a SureFire, which was intended for handheld use on a weapon with such violent recoil like a shotgun. LED or otherwise. Spend the money and buy a dedicated shotgun forend and do it right the first time. My two cents.


----------



## Oberon (Apr 14, 2009)

As this is a flashlight forum, and I'm a newbie P), let me focus on the other side of it: light mounts and tactics. Depending on what shotgun you have, there are different options available (including DIY). If you have a Mossberg, your options are more limited. MidwayUSA has the only mount for a Mossy that I've found that works with a mag extension.

As for tactics with a light and shotgun, I'd suggest Shotgunworld.com for info. Check the basement.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Somebody said it perfectly "What is your life worth?"


+1. 

BTW, LSM, I've added links to two threads in my previous post which are very good reading, particularly the second one. Enjoy,


----------



## Benson (Apr 14, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> +1.
> 
> BTW, LSM, I've added links to two threads in my previous post which are very good reading, particularly the second one. Enjoy,



Actually, you linked one thread twice. Was it the particularly good one?


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 15, 2009)

Benson said:


> Actually, you linked one thread twice. Was it the particularly good one?


LOL, good zinger. I'll dig up the other thread...
Edit:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225818
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/188610 <- particularly good
At least I 'over-emphasized' the one I liked more.

My sincere apologies for taking this somewhat off topic for a moment, but here's one line that I think makes the previous thread applicable to this thread, mounting a flashlight directly on a firearm:



Policetacteam said:


> Having gone through a few low light schools I can attest that people will instinctively shoot towards the light! Almost every time!!! The F.B.I. method is far better because you are holding the light at a distance [...]


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Allow me. For the record, I would say this even if I didn't work here. Somebody said it perfectly "What is your life worth?" Or, what is your family’s life worth? There are some things in life that should not be compromised on. When it comes to the security of my family I will NEVER compromise. Do not mount a flashlight, even a SureFire, which was intended for handheld use on a weapon with such violent recoil like a shotgun. LED or otherwise. Spend the money and buy a dedicated shotgun forend and do it right the first time. My two cents.



I've always hated this question, but I'll answer it honestly and you'll know why: Today I hit the bank; it's worth $104. 

Stuart, at the risk of decreasing any visceral reaction that may have caused, why not? The 6P was originally designed at 1" to be weapon-mountable with standard scope rings. I understand recoil does bad things to incandescent bulbs, but using a delrin (?) o-ring around the + battery contact should prevent the most common kind of battery failure. Any LED module should be more resilient than an incandescent bulb, and Surefire sold the Classic Universal system for a long time without a shock-mounted bezel.


----------



## conan1911 (Apr 15, 2009)

"Why not?" First, I go with what is proven. I know that sometimes it seems you can get the same solution by going a more creative and less expensive route. However, time will show that the decision will cost you more in the end. If we, SureFire, were selling classic systems without shock isolated bezels it was well before my time. There is also a reason that we would have moved to shock isolated bezels. Necessity? Likely. There are many things at work in a dedicated forend that protect the lamp and system beyond just the bezel. I wouldn't trust my family’s life to anything but the best.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't trust my family’s life to anything but the best.


 

+1 :bow: :bow:


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldn't trust my family’s life to anything but the best.



Circumstances conspire to force me to; I suggest not declaring the discussion over, as some of us are broke college students or something and are comfortable with a solution that only has to work once, until (say) shots are fired and the filament gives out. A single-shot 12ga with a duct-taped-on 6P would be a huge upgrade for me right now, and I think the middle-class among us forget that sometimes. If I have to replace a $20 lamp, $2.50 worth of batteries and $3 worth of shell, well, I don't plan on doing that often anyway.

By the way, the LED Universal System uses the P60L without any shock-mounting, save that integral to the module. If that's not an endorsement...


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 15, 2009)

Dont know if anybody has mentioned this, sorry if someone already did. Here's the "cheap" set up I have been looking at while I save for my SF 623F shotgun weaponlight. http://www.atigunstocks.com/products.aspx?category=50&page=1&id=79 You have these choices The $9.49 Mag Clamp/Accessory Clamp (SL Scorpion in photo) or the STM1200 for $7.99 (6P in photo). I guess you could get the Solarforce (6p clone/lego) with the Malkoff or the SF P60L (80 Lumens). Currently waiting to see if I get this SF 3P if I do I will post photos with ATI mag clamp on my Mossberg 500A. GL. Please no duct tape.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 16, 2009)

Great link, Biglou; unfortunately, their website's gone down. x_x

Flashlights are easy, but an equivalent weapon light would cost more than double what I spent on my most expensive, _before_ I buy a Malkoff for the thing. I've used a Malkoff'd 6P and cheap Walmart scope rings on an airsoft gun, which seemed that it'd hold up fine; however, I don't own any railed weapons. That Mag Clamp looks (sounds) perfect.


----------



## Lightraven (Apr 16, 2009)

Duct tape. I'da laughed, but that's exactly what was used (with a straight face) by a firearms instructor and former LAPD SWAT sniper on my .308 M1A Scout rifle during some night training (flashlight--Strion). Is it ideal? Certainly not. But it did work to get me through a series of dynamic exercises--jumping out of cars, proning out, shooting moving targets. Another LOSER (16 year old kid) had the same setup using the instructor's .308 SOCOM, with a Surefire 6P taped on instead of a Strion.

All the cool dudes (Air Force PJ, SWAT) and the instructor had the weapon mounted Surefires on their M-4's.

There are times to spend the extra cash and get the good stuff, and other times you can do as well or better and spend less. Is a duct taped flashlight going to cost a citizen their life? In a big world, it could happen, but I doubt it. For a citizen to have a gun at hand when threatened is the crux of the problem. Surefire weaponlights are gravy.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 16, 2009)

Sure, duct tape is fine as a *one-time expedient*. Is a duct tape mount going to last over time, sitting in a safe, gravity pulling on it and stretching? Going to the range once or twice a week, training with the light? Do you really think that you are going to constantly remove worn duct tape and apply fresh tape as the adhesive starts to get gummy and slides around when it is 100F outside on the range or when the barrel heats up?

There is economy and then there is false economy.


----------



## gsxrac (Apr 16, 2009)

I would personally prefer a handgun with a handheld flashlight for protecting my house. Let's say 90% of the people reading this aren't trained professionals and maybe 30% are even proficent with their weapon so I'm gonna say the same thing you'll hear in AR forums. Before you put on an $800 acog or eotech learn how to use your iron sights! Same principle applies here. Before you go dressing your gun up go buy you a bunch of rounds and go to a local shooting range or preferably a friends farm and get comfortable with your gun and make sure you'll only ever need one or two shots to do the job!
And think about this... You walk around a corner and the bad guy grabs your barrel... Now your helpless. Idk I guess that's why I've always prefered a handgun.


----------



## conan1911 (Apr 16, 2009)

I was not implying that was the end of the discussion. I realize that not everyone has the funds to be spending on SureFire, I am not a fool. I was simply stating that FOR ME this was the only route acceptable. Thats all. Just my two cents.


----------



## Paladin (Apr 16, 2009)

I have more than a few Surefire weapon lights, but I don't lose any sleep over using a Streamlight TLR-1 for HD purposes at short ranges, and backed up with a handheld light. 

Paladin


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 16, 2009)

Is There a Such Thing as a "Cheap" Shotgun Flashlight?

When your life, or those of your loved ones may depend on it????
......
...
.











Nope...


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 16, 2009)

Paladin said:


> I have more than a few Surefire weapon lights, but I don't lose any sleep over using a Streamlight TLR-1 for HD purposes at short ranges, and backed up with a handheld light.
> 
> Paladin


 
Paladin, I use the same mount on my other 870. One of the better one's for the 870, and the only In-Line one I've seen that doesn't mount directly to the barrel. I use this, the Streamlight mount, and a 1" scope/light mount and a G2/6P w/ P60L's, when used with my other one, and this is about the cheapest I'll get. But then again, it's not my home defense gun, which should be a shot-gun IMHO. This would be my ONLY recomendation for a "cheap shot-gun light", or a good pistol light, like your set-up.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 17, 2009)

Just so everyone knows, this is what I went with:

Solarforce L2 on the end of my Mossberg. 

Thanks for all the tips and feedback. 

Yes it has been fired with flashlight attached and yes it's still going strong. 

*



*


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 19, 2009)

Liquidspaceman, would you post a link to that oversized image?


----------



## Burntrubber87 (Apr 20, 2009)

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b112/Burntrubber87/105_0994.jpg
This is the budget setup for my Mossberg, its a UTG 1'' barrel mount that uses 3 set screws right agains't the barrel, a 1" ring and a SF G2 with a P61. I like the mount, its pretty much bomb-proof..the material is about 1/4'' thick at the thinnest point, aluminum. the light and mount were about $60 at gander mountain, not including the p61. It looks like it would be hard to activate the light but that is where my left thumb is usually resting, and its not much of a stretch. But if you got the money I would recomend a SF forend. As for using a handheld light on a shotgun, i'm not trying to troll here but something is better than nothing, if you have the money to buy a expensive dedicated light, great. But the cost of a dedicated light would double the price I paid for my 12 gauge. and so far any SF i've had can take anything a shotgun can throw at it and more. And Angelofwar..that is one sick collection.


----------



## Liquidspaceman (Apr 20, 2009)

Sorry folks, looks like the mods thought my photo was too big. I resized it to half its sized and lowered the resolution by half. Hope this works.


----------



## BIGLOU (Apr 21, 2009)

Just saw this on the target website I wonder if the LA could be modded. I'm assuming it could swivel. http://www.target.com/Carex-Univers...ombrowse=0&pricerange=&rh=k:flashlight&page=2


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 21, 2009)

BIGLOU said:


> Just saw this on the target website I wonder if the LA could be modded. I'm assuming it could swivel. http://www.target.com/Carex-Universal-Attachable-Flashlight/dp/B001RJW7QI/sr=1-19/qid=1240344529/ref=sr_1_19/183-3264563-2746236?ie=UTF8&frombrowse=0&pricerange=&rh=k%3Aflashlight&page=2


 
Or just throw the light away....just kidding...keep it handy for a loaner? ...but the mount itself looks pretty useful for "hands free lighting". nice find biglou!!! Now I can attach my M4 Devastator to my bicycle! :devil:


----------

